

Solar-Powered ATMs Bring Clean Water to India's Slums - gcforky
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/green-tech/solar/solarpowered-atms-bring-clean-water-to-indias-slums

======
chatman
This sounds like a great idea. Solar energy is abundant and can be easily
tapped in India.

